# OBA (on board air)



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I just had my OBA system put on my truck. Now I can air up at any time and even run some air tools etc. The best part is it's connected to a set of train horns for the stupid people who like to run red lights in front of me. Had a lady blow a red light right in front of me when we were at Oak Island. A little toot from the horns and she pulled of the road...


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*on board air*

What system did you go with?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

drumbum45 said:


> What system did you go with?


I went with the Kleinn stuff.
http://www.kleinn.com/


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

OBA, great stuff. Almost should be required for beach driving. Back when I was rock crawling, we always had one rig with OBA (we converted an old York air compressor so it runs off the engine), one with an OB welder, one with an OB shower. Out of those 3 things, we pretty much had everything covered. LOL

Robert


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

If OBA is all you're after, wouldn't it be easier & cheaper to just get a scuba tank sized bottle of nitrogen & strap it down in the back?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

notso said:


> If OBA is all you're after, wouldn't it be easier & cheaper to just get a scuba tank sized bottle of nitrogen & strap it down in the back?


On board compressor doesn't need refilling at the worst possible moments. Plus it doesn't take up any cargo room. Besides, actually going the york compressor route, it can be done for about 100 bucks. Making a bracket and finding the right size belt is the only slight headache. Since it is driven off of your motor it is strong and you can have axillary tanks filled as many times as needed. 

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The York is what a lot of the offroaders run cheap and easy! I ran the other for the train horns it is an expensive set up but it is also a 100% duty cycle compressor. You will see guys with cheaper ones but they will burn up if run very long. 100% duty cycle will run forever. I also plan on installing a tank for fresh water the will be pressurized by the compressor so I will have running water for cleaning gear and washing up stuff will I'm on the beach. I can also still run smaller air tools and the such.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Two pulley driven yorks is what I use of my f350 here, i use belt driven on all my custom rides that use air ride

Just not my beach truck


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm with notso, the SCUBA tank is the way to go. I used to have a 30cuft pony bottle that would take 285/75-16's from 20-60 with a couple hundred pounds left over. Now I use an 80cuft so I can do it a couple of times. If you have the stuff (regulator, tanks, etc) this is the way to go!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

jcbrock said:


> I'm with notso, the SCUBA tank is the way to go. I used to have a 30cuft pony bottle that would take 285/75-16's from 20-60 with a couple hundred pounds left over. Now I use an 80cuft so I can do it a couple of times. If you have the stuff (regulator, tanks, etc) this is the way to go!


If all your doing is filling tires, absolutely, that would be a convenient way to go. But once you factor in the various uses a compressor can be used for, *depending on your intentions*, that would be the only way to go. Fresh water wash down as described, air horns, filling up tires (yours and buddies), cleaning sand out of equipment/gear, running air tools, blowing up kiddy's toys, that would tax a tank fairly quickly. Sure, you aren't going to use every one of those options every time you are out, but it would be comforting to know you could. It all boils down to what you are needing air for.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You also have to understand that I am still in the Wrangler/CJ mind frame where storage room is at a premium. That is one reason I am sold on compressors. If my first experience with the idea was just to air up a pickup, I probably would be singing the praises of the tank as well. Running Ft. Fisher and the Northern Extension, there was always air available. It wasn't until we would take the jeeps up to Tellico that I worried about OBA. We carried so many spare parts, we didn't have room for a tank.

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow Robert you are old....lol Yea me too I bought a CJ-7 new off the lot years ago. Also loved my 72' Bronco. Tanks are also dangerous if not sercured properly. As for my truck I would go thru a lot of air while airing up and down 41"x14.5" tires. I do know people who run tanks and love them. I also like with my compressor I have a quick connect mounted at the rear bumper and carry 30' of air hose.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GreenFord said:


> I have a quick connect mounted at the rear bumper and carry 30' of air hose.


You HAVE to have plumbing with a compressor. I think it is a law somewhere. LOL Don't do like a dumbarse buddy of mine tried. He tried to sew his tube bumpers up and use them for air tanks. Not that it was a bad idea in and of itself, just that he had no idea how to weld nor the concept of pressure testing. It was ugly.

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Robert know what ya mean on the tube bumpers! My first Toyota truck had them and I an old friend that I used hit the trails showed me how he made them into air tanks. Well the first time he went to fill his up there was a big BANG! Needless to say I never had him do mine...lol


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

greenford said:


> robert know what ya mean on the tube bumpers! My first toyota truck had them and i an old friend that i used hit the trails showed me how he made them into air tanks. Well the first time he went to fill his up there was a big bang! Needless to say i never had him do mine...lol


exactly


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

GreenFord said:


> I went with the Kleinn stuff.
> http://www.kleinn.com/


ok I saw where you had the 100% set up... just how expensive was that beastie?... I'm on the market for a 4x4 and would like to carry that option... that and a small air bag would lift a stuck vehicle quickly and save a mess of shoveling... 

reelkingin... sweet looking ride you got there...


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> reelkingin... sweet looking ride you got there...



Thank you...its my hauler...boat and trailer


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> ok I saw where you had the 100% set up... just how expensive was that beastie?... I'm on the market for a 4x4 and would like to carry that option... that and a small air bag would lift a stuck vehicle quickly and save a mess of shoveling...
> 
> reelkingin... sweet looking ride you got there...


The whole kit minus the horns is about $450. That includes tank 100% duty cycle @150 psi compressor all plumbing air hose with tire hook up and wiring and switches.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave thanks... I saw they have a dealer in Wilmington, looks like we'll be doing business when the time comes... I was thinking it'd a been a lot higher then that...


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

*On board air and water*

On my truck which also carries my camper I built a box on the bottom is a 35 gallon water tank with pump and gage I use it for wash down of equiptment and after a few .75 cent X 12 to fill my duallies I went with a ARB comressor it does it all but mostly for airing up.


----------



## dwdart (Nov 26, 2009)

*On board air systems.*

Here's another option for you guys.

http://www.viaircorp.com/


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was watching Gears yesterday on Speed and they showed a nice little twin cylinder unit made by Warn. The winch company. They didn't give a price. It comes as a portable unit or it can be mounted permanently.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> I was watching Gears yesterday on Speed and they showed a nice little twin cylinder unit made by Warn. The winch company. They didn't give a price. It comes as a portable unit or it can be mounted permanently.


Here's a link:http://www.warn.com/truck/air-compressors.shtml


----------

